
Plot Against Ethereum: Is the ProgPoW Algorithm Custom-Built for Nvidia's GPUs? - ilanhz
https://decrypt.co/9729/the-alleged-plot-against-ethereum
======
pretfood
I think so. It's why I'm getting out of crypto. Too many shady deals shading
up the place. It's shady.

------
japandroid
I agree. NVIDIA is quietly pulling the strings. It’s like how Ethereum is
mostly run on AWS. It’s all a scam!

